# Forum downtime 9/29



## Janice (Sep 27, 2006)

We will be upgrading the forum software Friday September 29th (PM). The forum will be closed during this maintenance period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Once the forum is closed you can still access all areas of the site, a "closed" message with any pertinent information will be displayed on the forum homepage. Important updates during this time will be posted on Specktra's Blog. I thank everyone in advance for your patience.


----------

